# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Zoll Info für Import aus USA und anderen nicht EU Ländern

## BATMAN

Da es immer wieder Fragen zum Import aus USA und Zoll gibt, hab ich mal meine Erfahrungen zusammengefaßt.

Gilt für D und A.
Schweiz ist nicht EU Miglied.  Zoll Schweiz: www.ezv.admin.ch/index.html
Basiert auf meinen Erfahrungen. Also ohne Gewähr

*
Generell:*
Preise in USA Shops sind immer Netto.
Auf diese Preis kommt Zoll, welcher sich nach der Warenart beziffert und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, welche der landesüblichen Umsatzsteuer entspricht.
Momentan also 19 % in D und 20 % in A

*Wertgrenzen des Zollrechts*
Mit Wirkung vom 1. Dezember 2008 hat sich die Höchstgrenze für die zollfreie Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen auf 150 Euro je Sendung erhöht, für die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt es bei der bisherigen Wertgrenze von 22 Euro.
www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/...blich_fragen18

*
Gebrauchte Güter:*
Es werden auch gebrauchte Güter verzollt und besteuert da sie dem Wirtschaftskreis wieder zugeführt wurden. Also ein Umsatz generiert wurde.
Oft schlüpfen aber kleine Pakete durch den Zoll. Da gibt es aber keine generelle Regel.

*
Versand:*
Offizielle Methode des Zolles: (USPS arbeitet mit DHL zusammen welche das Paket dem Zoll übergeben)
Der Versand wird ebenfalls voll verzollt und besteuert.
Sind die Versandkosten nicht aufgeschlüsselt werden sie komplett der Warengruppe auf der Rechnung mit dem höchsten Zollsatz angerechnet.
Dies ist die gängige Methode, da nur sehr selten der Versand aufgeschlüsselt wird. Normalerweise muß der Versand bis zur EU Grenze bzw. ersten Bestimmungsort besteuert werden.
Also Frachthafen EU. Z. B. Frankfurter Flughafen.

Verzollung durch Kurierdienste wie z. B. Fedex:
Bei nicht aufgeschlüsselten Versandkosten, wird ein Satz von 78 % mit Zoll und EUSt belegt. Somit wird wohl eine Aufschlüsselung bis zum Frachthafen EU simuliert.
Allerdings wird eine Vorlageprovision für den Verzollungsservice erhoben. Diese beträgt z. B. 7,20 € bei Fedex

Dem Paket muß eine Rechnung/Beleg und genaue Warenbezeichnung beiliegen.
Ist dies nicht der Fall, kann es passieren, dass der Zoll den Warenwert schätzt, oder man wird persönlich zum Zoll zitiert. Vor Ort muß man dann per Bankauszug, Kreditkartenabrechnung oder Paypal Kopie ... nachweisen können, dass man die Rechnung in dieser Höhe auch bezahlt hat.
Um die Rechnung zu ordnen zu können, sollte man auch immer eine Bestellbestätigung mitnehmen. Kopie von der eMail Bestätigung zum Beispiel.


*Zollsatz:*
Entnehmbar aus der TARIC-Abfrage
Taric Datenbank Abfrage
FAQ zu der Taric Abfrage

*Berechnung:*
Rechnungsbetrag incl. Versand auf Warengruppe mit höchstem Zollsatz
+ Zoll
= Bemessungsgrundlage EUSt
+ EUSt
= zu entrichtender Betrag


Beispiel:
Rechnung 1000 €
Versand 100 €

1 Trikot
1 Hose
= 150 €
-> Bekleidung aus synthetischen Gewirken -> Zoll 12 %

1 Kurbel
1 Lenker
...
= 850 €
-> Fahrradteile -> 4,7 %

Der Versand von 100 € wird nun komplett auf die 150 € für Bekleidung aufgeschlagen, da diese den höchsten Zollsatz haben und gemeinsam verzollt.

Bekleidung 150 €
Versand 100 €
= Bemessungsgrundlage Zoll 250 €
+ Zoll 12 % 30 €
= Bemessungsgrundlage EUSt 280 €
+ EUSt 19 % 54 € (20 % für A)
= 334 € -> Einfuhrabgabebetrag 84 €

Fahrradteile 850 €
= Bemessungsgrundlage Zoll 850 €
+ Zoll 4,7 % 40 €
= Bemessungsgrundlage EUSt 890 €
+ EUSt 19 % 170 € (20 % für A)
= 1060 € -> Einfuhrabgabebetrag 210 €

Macht zu entrichtenden Gesamtbetrag
-> 284 €


*Reparaturen*

Auch für Reparaturen zahlt man Zoll und EUSt soweit sie nicht durch Garantie oder Gewährleistung abgedeckt sind.
Fliest Geld, zählt es als Veredelung.
Als Privatmensch muß man die Ware bei der Rücksendung beim Zoll anmelden.
Dazu Rechnung, Garantieschein oder Schriftverkehr vorlegen aus dem der Sachverhalt hervor geht.

www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/p...ehr/index.html



> _Handelt es sich bei der Ausbesserung um einen Vorgang ohne kommerziellen Charakter, d.h. um eine Ausbesserung die nur gelegentlich erfolgt und ausschließlich Waren betrifft, die zum persönlichen Ge- oder Verbrauch des Einführers bestimmt sind, so kann das Zollverfahren vereinfacht werden. Die vorherige Ausstellung des Veredelungsscheines kann entfallen. Das PV-Verfahren kann bei der Wiedereinfuhr beantragt und bewilligt werden. Jedoch hat der Einführer auch in diesem vereinfachten PV-Verfahren alle Nachweise vorzulegen, die die Zollstelle bei der Wiedereinfuhr für die Beurteilung des Sachverhaltes für erforderlich hält. Dies können z.B. eine Garantieurkunde, Schriftwechsel in Bezug auf den Reparaturanspruch, die Reparaturrechnung oder die frühere Kaufrechnung sein._



*Einige wichtige Zollsätze:*
Fahrradteile 4,7%
Photoausrüstung 4,9%
Fahrräder 14 %
Helme und Protektoren 2,7 %
Hosen und Trikots aus Polyester Gewirken 12 %
Schmierfett, Öl und ähnliches 4,6 %

Bei Hosen und Trikots angebeben sie seien aus Baumwolle dann zahlt man nen geringeren Zollsatz. 
Bei Schuhen angeben sie seien aus Leder.
Die Statistischen Warennummer am besten selber vorher auf der Zollseite mit TARIC raussuchen. 

*Angebliche Tips und Tricks:*
Vergesst alles was immer und überall geschrieben wird.
Geschenke sind nur bis zu einem sehr niedrigem Wert möglich. Glaub 45 €.
Gefakte Rechnungen sind auch nicht sinnvoll, denn die Ware ist nur in Höhe des Rechnungsbetrages versichert und schickt der Verkäufer die Ware erst gar nicht los, liegt der Streitwert auch beim Rechnungsbetrag. Also vorsichtig bei Verkäufern welche all zu schnell anbieten eine Rechnung zu faken.
Außerdem kann es passieren, dass der Zoll stutzig wird und den Warenwert dann schätzt und einem eine Strafe aufbrummt.
Diese Strafen können ziemlich weh tun, da man Steuerhinterziehung begeht.
Ebenfalls schaut man dumm aus der Wäsche, wenn die Ware einen Mangel aufweist, da man nur einen Anspruch auf Grund der des Kaufvertrags, also Rechnung hat und da kommt man nich weit, wenn der neue Intense Rahmen auf der Rechnung nur 500 € gekostet hat.
Kauft man sich während eines Kanada Urlaubs nen neues Radl, kann es natürlich passieren, dass man dies bei der Heimreise vergißt anzugeben. Kann aber auch Scherereien geben. 
Nimmt man nen Radl von zu Haus mit, sollte man dies am Flughafen beim Zoll melden um Ärger bei der Heimreise gleich im Keim zu ersticken.


Gibts neue Erkenntnisse, werde ich diese einfließen lassen.
Original Thread befindet sich unten im Link

----------


## pavementjumper

Danke is echt sehr aufschlussreich, jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Eltern mir damals sagten es sein idiotisch nen Cannondale-Frame aus USundA zu bestellen, auch wenn er dort so viel günstiger ist.

----------


## Sethimus

zum heutigen kurs ist es trotzdem meistens billiger, nachteil ist halt die umstaendliche gewaehrleistungsabwicklung

----------


## BATMAN

Also viel umständlicher ist es nicht.
Kundendienst ist in USA meist deutlich besser als bei uns.
Teurer auch nich. Das sollte eigentlich die Rechnung zeigen.

Hab meine beiden DH Rahmen samt vierler Parts in USA bestellt und hatte noch nie Probleme.

Hatte zum Beispiel nen minikleinen Riß im Visier von meinem Troy Lee Helm, Go-ride angerufen und zwei Wochen später hatte ich nen neues Vieser. Kostenlos
Oder es hat was bei einer Bestellung gefehlt und wurde umgehend kostenlos nachgesandt.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

hab mein Intense 6.6 auch aus amerika. hat mich etwa ein drittel des normale VKs gekostet, war innerhalb von 5 Tagen!!! mit USPS da. zoll war dann hald noch 80 euro, hat sich aber trotzdem locker ausgezahlt....

----------


## BATMAN

Versanddauer hängt stark davon ab ob die Ware anständig deklariert ist.
Kann nur wenige Tage bis zu 3 Wochen dauern, wenns beim Zoll festhängt.
Der eigentliche Versand dauert nur 3 Tage.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

kennst du dich mit den Unterschieden in der deklarierung aus? was macht der unterschied aus, ob ich es als new bike part oder used deklariere?

----------


## BATMAN

keinen

Gebrauchte Güter werden genauso verzollt und besteuert, da sie ja dem Wirtschaftskreislauf der EU zugefügt werden und ein Geldfluß ins Ausland besteht.
Ob die Einfuhr für private oder gewerbliche Zwecke erfolgt, die Ware neu oder gebraucht ist, hat grundsätzlich keine Auswirkung auf die Höhe der Abgabensätze.

Sobald Kohle fließt und es nicht als Geschenk durchgeht, unterliegt die Ware den normalen Bestimmungen.

Zoll wird ja Schutz der EU Wirtschaft erhoben. Also sobald etwas außerhalb der EU gekauft wird, wird abkassiert. EUSt stellt ja eigentlich die Umsatsteuer bzw. MwSt dar und wird beim Endkunden erhoben um importierte Ware nicht besser da stehen zu lassen als im Inland gekaufte. Da wären wir wieder beim Schutz der Wirtschaft. So viel zur Globalisierung. Sobald abkassiert werden kann, will man davon nix mehr wissen.

Allerdings hab ich auch schon Pedale bei ebay.com in USA ersteigert und nix gezahlt, da das Paket nicht angemeldet wurde und durchgeflutscht ist. Ist aber nicht die Regel. Wenn man Pech hat, kann man auch noch ne Strafe bekommen. 

Übrigens ist der Käufer für die korrekte Anmeldung zuständig bzw. verantwortlich. Online Shops übernehmen das für die Kunden als Service. Kauft man nun bei ebay.com etwas und es wird einfach so geschickt, kann es ankommen oder man bekommt nen Schreiben vom Zoll und muß Angaben dazu machen.

Waren bis 22 € sind von Abgaben befreit. Außer Alkohol und Zigaretten.

Übrigens werden Reparaturen welche nicht aus Garantie bzw. Gewährleistungszwecken statt finden ebenfalls so behandelt.

Hab grad selber ein bissl googlen müssen, da ich mir auch nich 100 % sicher bin bei dem Thema.

www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/p...ehr/index.html

----------


## pavementjumper

Und wieviel hat es dich gekostet dein derbst geiles Batmobil aus den USA zu bekommen?

----------


## BATMAN

> Versandkostn werden nur zu 50% besteuert.


Das stimmt generell so nicht.
Hab nun mehrfach die Methode mit 78 % und die Zoll Methode erlebt.
50 % sind mir aber noch nie untergekommen.

Offiziell muß Versand bis Frachthafen EU gezahlt werden. Ist dies nicht aufgeschlüsselt wird halt ein Methode zur Annäherung gewählt. 50 % erscheine mir da etwas wenig.




> Andere anbieter z.B. FedEx und UPS lösen das anders, die erledigen die zollformalitäten für den kunden, aber als privatkunde darf man dann den fälligen Betrag bei übergabe der ware in bar bezahlen.


Was willst Du damit sagen?
Steht doch oben das Fedex 7,20 € Vorlageprivision verlangen, da sie die Gebühren vorstrecken. Sollt ich vielleicht etwas umformulieren.

----------


## fipu

Der Batman gibt wiedermal alles!! :Way To Go:  

Ich bin gerade dabei abzuklären, was es so kostet etwas von ChainReactionCycles in die Schweiz liefern zu lassen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob es per UPS, DHL oder ähnliches kommt, oder ob es die normale Post. Und zwar nen happigen!!

----------


## 4x_racer

Also wenn Ich jetzt was aus der Schweiz kaufe und es mir dann geliefert wird muss ich 4,7 Prozent des Preises zahlen?(Es geht um ne Kefü)


Habs grad gelesen: Man muss 24,7 % zahlen

----------


## Sethimus

hat man mit 15 noch kein prozentrechnen in oesterreich?nur mal so als tipp 4x_racer, erst den zoll, DANN die mwst...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> hat man mit 15 noch kein prozentrechnen in oesterreich?



was is das? bei uns gibts nur Höhlenmalerei.....und das nur mit Fingerfarben

----------


## Sethimus

> Goldene Zeiten für Eigenimporte  
> 
> Mit Verordnung (EG) Nr. 274/2008 (PDF-Datei) wurde unter anderem die Wertgrenze für die so genannten Kleinsendungen (Artikel 27 der Verordnung (EWG) Nr. 918/83 – ZollbefreiungsVO) auf 150 Euro angehoben. Dies teilte nun der deutsche Zoll auf seiner offiziellen Website mit.
> 
> 
> Bislang wurden bereits bei Sendungen, deren Wert über 22 Euro lag Einfuhrabgaben fällig – außer es handelte sich um Importe aus Staaten der Europäischen Gemeinschaft. Die angegebene Verordnung und die damit erhöhte Wertgrenze gilt ab dem 1. Dezember 2008. Damit ist eine bislang sehr enge Grenze für Eigenimporte etwa von HD-Discs aus dem Ausland gefallen.


quelle

*hypf*  :Smile:

----------


## daday

und wieviel zahl ich zoll wenn ich aus den usa mit nem rad heimkomm? gegeben den fall sie "erwischen" mich - bin min 1 monat dort d.h. ich werd wohl auch ein bisserl damit fahren aber net viel

----------


## stephan-

Wenn ich ein komplettes Fahrrad kaufe und das Rad aber zerlegt wird für den Versand - kann ich es dann als "Fahrradteile" importieren? Ist ja im Grunde kein Komplettrad sondern eben Einzelteile. Die Einzeilteile würden nämlich VIEL geringer besteuert (Komplettrad 14-15%, Einzelteile 4-5%).
Klappt das so?

Weiterhin: Der Wert wird außen am Paket angeschrieben, oder? Wenn also der Verkäufer, nur mal angenommen, das Paket mit 2000$ statt 3000$ deklariert, würde ich mir somit 'ne Menge Steuern sparen - ist das soweit richtig? Würd ich natürlich niemals tun, ist ja nicht erlaubt.

----------


## Sansibar

Auch wenn es zerlegt ist, gilt es als komplettes Rad weil der Sendungsumfang eben ein komplettes Rad enthält. Unabhängig davon, ob es zerlegt ist oder nicht. 
Das Zollamt wird eine Rechnung verlangen, ob die unterfakturiert ist, wird schwer nachzuvollziehen sein - es sei denn, sie überprüfen auch den Zahlungsfluss (was bei Privatpersonen aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist).
Ich würde jedoch dringend von linken Partien abraten. Die Strafen, sind um ein vielfaches Höher, als die Zollabgaben. Außerdem hast du wahrscheinlich dann eine Vorstrafe hängen.
Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt. Ich arbeite seit 7 Jahren mit den Zollämtern zusammen, bis jetzt Gott sei Dank ohne Strafen!

----------


## Laubfrosch

> quelle
> 
> *hypf*


kann man dem vertrauen?
dann macht es sogar sinn ein paar teile bei go-ride zu bestellen.

----------


## Sethimus

leseverstaendnis? hallo?

evtl erneut lesen (INKLUSIVE den verlinkten pdf dateien der eu), right?

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja passt scho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## grisch

> Auch wenn es zerlegt ist, gilt es als komplettes Rad weil der Sendungsumfang eben ein komplettes Rad enthält. Unabhängig davon, ob es zerlegt ist oder nicht. 
> Das Zollamt wird eine Rechnung verlangen, ob die unterfakturiert ist, wird schwer nachzuvollziehen sein - es sei denn, sie überprüfen auch den Zahlungsfluss (was bei Privatpersonen aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist).
> Ich würde jedoch dringend von linken Partien abraten. Die Strafen, sind um ein vielfaches Höher, als die Zollabgaben. Außerdem hast du wahrscheinlich dann eine Vorstrafe hängen.
> Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt. Ich arbeite seit 7 Jahren mit den Zollämtern zusammen, bis jetzt Gott sei Dank ohne Strafen!


Die Zollbeamten sind heutzutage schon ziemlich auf Zack! Importierte Ware unter Wert fakturieren lassen bringt auch nicht mehr viel. Die Zollbeamten bedienen sich in "Verdachtsfällen" nämlich auch dem Internet. Somit sehen sie einfach auf den Händler- bzw. Herstellerseiten nach welchen tatsächlichen Marktwert ein Produkt hat. Somit werden sich seriöse Händler auf das gar nicht mehr einlassen, da sie ansonsten beim Auffliegen mit Sicherheit eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug, Steuerhinterziehung, oder was auch immer, am Hals haben.

----------


## Biker753

was is wenn mir ein bekannter einfach so aus den staaten ein packet schickt(privat) kommt dann auch zoll drauf?(Inhalt ist gebraucht und ohne rechnung etc)

----------


## DasMatti

Ja tut es.

----------


## grisch

Der Zoll kann natürlich nicht alle Frachtsendungen überprüfen. Sind ja pro Flieger einige Tonnen. Die machen halt Stichproben! Kannst also Glück oder Pech haben.

----------


## stephan-

> Die Zollbeamten sind heutzutage schon ziemlich auf Zack! Importierte Ware unter Wert fakturieren lassen bringt auch nicht mehr viel. Die Zollbeamten bedienen sich in "Verdachtsfällen" nämlich auch dem Internet. Somit sehen sie einfach auf den Händler- bzw. Herstellerseiten nach welchen tatsächlichen Marktwert ein Produkt hat. Somit werden sich seriöse Händler auf das gar nicht mehr einlassen, da sie ansonsten beim Auffliegen mit Sicherheit eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug, Steuerhinterziehung, oder was auch immer, am Hals haben.


Verdammte Staatsschergen  :Big Grin:  

Wenn ich nun aber ein Bike gebraucht kaufe und es für sehr günstig kaufe (es natürlich unter dem Wert, den es eigentlich hat, ist) - können sie dann, trotz Gebrauchtkauf, einem irgendwie ans Bein pinkeln?  :Confused:

----------


## mAsKeD

Die einzige möglichkeit die funktionieren "könnte" ist: Man hätte einen bekannten  der in den usa lebt dieser kauft ein bike fliegt nach österreich unter dem vorwand hier biken zu gehn und verkauft es dann an jemanden weiter....

das könnte doch klappen oder??? Das bike sollte halt nicht zu neu aussehen....

----------


## daday

angenommen du machst das so - was würdest du deinem amerikanischen freund denn für tipps geben wie er die kartonkiste herrichten soll??

pickerl runter, die ganzen "Beipackzettel" runter? aber wie macht ma ein neues bike dreckig ohne es aufzubauen/zu fharen?

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

Ich kann dir nur einen Tipp geben mit dreckig machen-es gibt von MUC-Off oder so so einen MUdspray damit es künstlich schmutzig gemacht werden kann.---z.B Kauf eines neues Rades-das man der Freundin dann als gebrauchtes vorzeigt:.........

----------


## daday

haha! das will ich sehn

----------


## stephan-

... wenn ich ein Rad aus England kaufe, fallen keine Steuern an - oder bin ich jetzt völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer?

----------


## Komote

Preis in EU: überall 499€ + 10€ versand
Preis in USA: 499$ (= ca 390€) + 106$ Versand

Alles in Allem hat der Rahmen aus den USA 488 € gekostet
509€ hätte ich beim europäischem Händler gezahlt. also 21€ gespart

----------


## Biker753

> ... wenn ich ein Rad aus England kaufe, fallen keine Steuern an - oder bin ich jetzt völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer?



england is in der EU also warum sollten da einführungsteuern anfallen?

----------


## stephan-

> england is in der EU also warum sollten da einführungsteuern anfallen?


Keine Ahnung, ich will bloss sichergehen  :Mr. Brown:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Preis in EU: überall 499€ + 10€ versand
> Preis in USA: 499$ (= ca 390€) + 106$ Versand
> 
> Alles in Allem hat der Rahmen aus den USA 488 € gekostet
> 509€ hätte ich beim europäischem Händler gezahlt. also 21€ gespart


Und wegen 21 Euro ist dir das den aufwand und das risiko wert - ich glaub du bist nicht ganz normal, hast die 1/24igstel gespart- herzlichen glühstrumpf und danke nochmal für die unterstützung der europäischen und regionalen wirtschaft....(ich packs nicht........)!!!!!!!! :Confused:   :Mad:   :Evil:   :Rolleyes:   :Cry:

----------


## stephan-

Wegen 21€ würde ich das auch nicht machen, allein wegen der viel längeren Versand- und Überweisungsdauer - und im Fall von Problemen macht es das auch nicht leichter...

----------


## Biker753

naja eigentlich sind ja 499 dolla ca 310 euro!! :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> ... wenn ich ein Rad aus England kaufe, fallen keine Steuern an - oder bin ich jetzt völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer?


weder zoll noch einfuhrumsatzsteuer.

----------


## stephan-

Okay, es handelt sich doch um Irland - aber da ist es ja das selbe, soweit ich weiß.

Ist es möglich, eine Einzugsermächtigung aus dem Ausland zu nutzen? Denn wenn derjenige das Geld von meinem Konto abbucht und ich kein Rad erhalte, kann ich es doch einfach zurückholen - oder?

Problem ist: Der Verkäufer hat kein Paypal und ich habe wirklich keine Lust mein Geld in den Sand zu setzen.

"Savings account or checkings"
"I will give you my account number, account name, and my address...Or you send it throu western union..I can only pick it with my ID card..And very easy to get me.. cause they will need my informations and my passport .."

Ich weiß nicht recht. Ich habe im Grunde keine Möglichkeiten an mein Geld zu kommen, wenn er mich betrügt - oder?

----------


## Biker753

western union?

das richt nach betrüger  :Wink: 
wie bist du auf den gestoßen?hier übern marktplatz?

----------


## stephan-

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Den Typen hab ich über pinkbike geangelt.
Weiß jemand ob man fürs Ausland eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilen kann? Weil dann könnte ich das Geld zurückholen wenn er nichts liefert..

----------


## Biker753

das weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann dir nur davon abraten geld zu überweißen wenns an western union geht!einmal überwiesen siehst dus nie wieder!

----------


## stephan-

Jap, das mach ich auch nicht, da hab ich schon einiges drüber gelesen im Netz. 
Denke mit einer Einzugsermächtigung, die im Fall der Fälle zurückgebucht werden kann, wäre es am besten. In 30min. rufe ich bei meiner Bank an und erfrage ob das klappt..

----------


## DasMatti

> Jap, das mach ich auch nicht, da hab ich schon einiges drüber gelesen im Netz.
> 
> Denke mit einer Einzugsermächtigung, die im Fall der Fälle zurückgebucht werden kann, wäre es am besten. In 30min. rufe ich bei meiner Bank an und erfrage ob das klappt..


Und was hams gsagt?

ride on
matti

----------


## BATMAN

> Auch wenn es zerlegt ist, gilt es als komplettes Rad weil der Sendungsumfang eben ein komplettes Rad enthält. Unabhängig davon, ob es zerlegt ist oder nicht. 
> Das Zollamt wird eine Rechnung verlangen, ob die unterfakturiert ist, wird schwer nachzuvollziehen sein - es sei denn, sie überprüfen auch den Zahlungsfluss (was bei Privatpersonen aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist).
> Ich würde jedoch dringend von linken Partien abraten. Die Strafen, sind um ein vielfaches Höher, als die Zollabgaben. Außerdem hast du wahrscheinlich dann eine Vorstrafe hängen.
> Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt. Ich arbeite seit 7 Jahren mit den Zollämtern zusammen, bis jetzt Gott sei Dank ohne Strafen!


Muß man das Paket vom Zollamt abholen, muß man Rechnung samt Nachweis, dass man diesen Betrag bezahlt hat, dabei haben. Als Nachweis zählt nen Kontoauszug, Kreditkartenabrechnung oder auch nen Paypalauszug. Auf dem Auszug muß ersichtlich sein, dass es sich um das verzollte Gut handelt.
Also immer lieber auch nen Paypalauszug und/oder eBayauszug mitnehmen.

----------


## stephan-

> Und was hams gsagt?
> 
> ride on
> matti


Soll kein Problem sein. Betrag ist zurückbuchbar.
Gehe morgen mit den Daten von dem Typen zur Bank und dann kriegt er eine einmalige Abbuchungserlaubnis - wenn ich dann nach 4 Wochen kein Bike hier habe in beschriebener Qualität lasse ich mein Geld zurückbuchen. Er hat mir zwar schon wieder Western Union vorgeschlagen, weils damit viel schneller gehen würde (er könnte heute versenden) aber das hab ich strikt abgelehnt aufgrund der vielen negativen Erfahrungen anderer Leute.

----------


## Biker753

na dann pass aber mal auf dass ers nicht gleich abhebt und das konto dann auflöst!
falls das möglich ist!

----------


## stephan-

> na dann pass aber mal auf dass ers nicht gleich abhebt und das konto dann auflöst!
> falls das möglich ist!


Müsste dann nicht die Bank Ersatz leisten oder sowas? Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich dann auf einmal ohne Geld und ohne Ware dastehe  :Confused:  

Aber irgendwo gibts immer Unsicherheiten - ich denke das Restrisiko, so wie von dir beschrieben, wird man nie los.

----------


## dh-noob

so mal wieder den thread hochholen.

will mir ersatzteile für mein turner evtl aus usa schicken lassen.
kosten sind 75$+versand (schätze 15$) ~ 90$

was kommt letztendlich auf mich zu?
wäre nett, wenn das einer kurz schreibt. so 100% habe ich das nicht verstanden.

----------


## BATMAN

$ 90
+ EUSt (entspricht Umsatzsteuer)
= etwa zu zahlender Betrag

Ja nach Frachtführer zahlst noch bissl Gebühren, oder der Versand wird bissl anders verzollt. Macht aber nicht viel aus.

Runde einfach auf die nächster 10er Zahl auf und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite.

Edit:
hatte vergessen, dass seit dem 01.12.2008 neue Wertgrenzen gelten

----------


## Daywalker

19% EUst auf die $90

@Batman: Wurde die Zollfreigrenze nicht von 22,- auf 150,- Euro angehoben?!




> Zollfrei bleiben Warensendungen bis zu einem Wert von 150 EUR pro Sendung, allerdings bleibt es für die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bei der bisherigen Wertgrenze von 22 Euro


www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steue...rce/index.html

----------


## BATMAN

Stimmt hatte ich ganz vergessen.

www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/...blich_fragen18

----------


## Laubfrosch

JA! wurde sie

----------


## LePierre

gelöscht

Bitte keine Tips zu "tollen Tricks" um den Zoll zu verarschen.
Kein seriöser Händler macht sowas mit.
Außerdem gibts dann Probleme bei Gewährleistungs- und Garantieabwicklung.
Paket ist auch nur in Rechnungshöhe versichert

Batman

-- Nicht verarschen, sondern hintergehen  :Big Grin:  Nene Spass beiseite. Werde mich mit sowas zurück halten! Danke für die zurechtweisung  :Smile: 

LePierre

----------


## Daywalker

Schon selbst gelöscht  :Wink: 

PS: Dabei hätt i so gern meinen Senf dazugeben *g*
PPS: Möchte noch Batmans "EDIT" ergänzen: Der Zoll verlangt in 95% der Fälle nicht nur die Rechnung, sondern auch den Zahlungsnachweis. Die Leute sind nicht dumm  :Wink:

----------


## BATMAN

Das steht auf der ersten Seite.
Zoll gibt Ware nur raus, wenn man eine Rechnung vorweist und einen Kontoauszug, auf dem zu erkennen ist, dass diese Rechnung bezahlt wurde.
Kreditkartenauszug bei Paypal Zahlung langt zum Beispiel nicht, da dort dann nicht die Ware aufgeführt wird. Also immer auch Paypalauszug (Screenshoot) mitnehmen. Bei eBay das selbe.

----------


## LePierre

ups  :Big Grin: 

Na ok, zumindest hat ES bei mir immer geklappt. Werde sowas dann nichtmehr schreiben *gg

----------


## BATMAN

gebrauchte Waren werden übrigens ebenso behandelt wie Neuware

----------


## LePierre

hab ich auch gerade gelesen. wahrscheinlich hab ich einfach immern ur glück gehabt oder rein vom ersten blick den wert unterschaetzt.

meine letzte bestellung war aus china und knapp 600 euro wert, wurde geöffnet und wieder zugemacht. keine nachricht nichts.

----------


## noox

Zählt ein Rahmen als Fahrrad oder als Fahrradteil?

----------


## BATMAN

Fahrradteil

----------


## Zap

Wie genau ist denn der Zoll (in Ö) bei der Aufschlüsselung der Waren zur Ermittelung der verschiedenen Zollsätze?

Wird da schon einen Unterschied gemacht, ob Bekleidung und Sportartikel im Paket sind oder wird das eben pauschal behandelt, weil es den Aufwand nicht wert wäre, für jeden Artikel im Paket eine Aufschlüsselung zu machen?

----------


## BATMAN

Es muss ja außen eine Rechnung angebracht sein und an Hand dieser Rechnung werden die Zollsätze ermittelt.
Also 10 verschiedenen Sachen -> 10 verschiedene Sätze

Ist aus der Rechnung nicht ersichtlich um was es sich handelt, muss man das Paket abholen und erklären um was es sich handelt.
Erstellt der Verkäufer also eine ungenaue Rechnung kann man selber antappen.

Manche Frachtführer übernehmen auch das Verzollen.
Diese Verzollen aber auch genau und es wird eine Bearbeitungsgebühr erhoben

----------


## fusi

hab mir im Sommer eine TroyLee Combi aus der USA bestellt, und ich musste keinen Zoll bezahlen. Einfach nur die Ware + Versand.
Letztes Jahr hab ich mir nen MC Roco WC Dämfer geholt und hab dann
noch Steuern zahlen müssen.
Ist allso immer eine Lotterie.
Hat jemand schon mal ein Komplettes Bike geordert.
Wie hoch sind die Kosten wenn ich ein Bike in die Schweiz hole?

----------


## stephan-

Kurze Verständnisfrage: Wenn ich ein Komplettrad, gebraucht, für 1200€ bei den Amis kaufe und 200€ Versand zahle, muss ich auf das Rad also rund 460€ Steuern zahlen?  :EEK!:

----------


## BATMAN

Fahrrad 
+ Versand
=x
+ 14 % Zoll für Komplettrad
=y
+ 19 % EUSt
= xy

gebraucht oder neu spielt keine Rolle

wäre das Rad nicht komplett sondern nen Haufen Einzelteile,
wäre der Zollsatz 4,7 %

man könnte auch einfach lesen
wurde bereits alles schon mal erklärt

----------


## stephan-

> man könnte auch einfach lesen
> wurde bereits alles schon mal erklärt


Entspricht ja dem von mir angegebenen, also hätte ein kurzes "Ja" auch gereicht, aber danke trotzdem für die Rechnung. War auch nur verständnishalber.

An einen Versand in Einzelteilen hab ich auch gedacht: Macht der Zoll sowas mit? Ich meine ein komplett zerlegtes Rad in Einzelteilen ist ja auch ein Fahrrad. Zumal dann auch für jedes Teil vom Rad explizit  die Bezeichnung, Name und Preis stehen müsste, damit die das überhaupt schlucken könnten, oder?
Ist recht risikoreich, wenn der Zollmensch einen schlechten Tag hat dann muss man vermutlich doch das ganze Rad zahlen, oder?

----------


## BATMAN

möglich ja ja ja
insgesamt eher nein   :Big Grin:

----------


## Red

Werden so (in zerlegtem Zustand) nicht auch Autos gen Osten exportiert?

----------


## BATMAN

Bei all den tollen Tips muss man immer beachten, dass man vor dem Zollbeamten schnell in Erklärungsnot kommt.
Es ist deren Job so etwas aufzudecken und man ist bestimmt nicht der erste mit einem "tollen Einfall"

Vielleicht paßt aber ja nicht alles in ein Paket und man macht zwei Sendungen daraus. Allerdings fällt dann halt doppelt Versand an.

-> normal schicken lassen und gut ist
oder einfach ausprobieren und hoffen

----------


## stephan-

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein komplettes Fahrrad kurz vor Weihnachten durchrutscht geht wohl gegen Null und wäre ähnlich einem 6er im Lotto.  :Big Grin: 
Ich glaub ich schaue einfach, dass ich das Rad aus GB kriege, das ist unkomplizierter, obwohl ich mir geschworen hab, von dort nie wieder ein Gebrauchtrad zu kaufen.

----------


## Fränki

servus,
ich bräucht euren Rat

wenn ich diesen Rahmen aus Kanada kaufe:
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

sollt ich ihn dann besser nach Deutschland oder in die Schweiz liefern lassen ?

----------


## BATMAN

Was steckt hinter dieser Überlegung?
In D zahlst 4,7 % Zoll und EUSt 19 %
In der Schweiz keine Ahnung. Google hilft.

Falls Du aus der Schweiz kommst, den Rahmen nach D schicken läßt, zahlst in D Zoll und EUSt und wenn Du dann Pech hast, an der Schweizer Grenze gleich noch mal.
Umgekehrt natürlich genauso.
Bin mir da aber gerade auch nich sicher. Zollbeamte lassen auch nicht mit sich diskutieren. Liegt dann bei Dir, danach zu gucken, dass Du zu Deinem Recht kommst, falls Du zu viel gezahlt hast.

----------


## tomtom1986

Wollte nochmal nachfragen ob meine Rechnung da stimmt
Will aus den USA ne  ENVE Lenker bestellen Preis inkl. Versand 127,96€ +Zoll 4,7% 133,97€ keine weitern Steuern bzw. kosten da der Wert unter den 150€ liegt?

www.jensonusa.com/Mountain-Bi...hill-Handlebar

----------


## willi

Wenn bei den 127,96€ die Versandkosten dabei sind. Die werden nämlich als Warenwert eingerechnet.

Edit: Versand kostet 40€(D)-44€(A). Also bist du über 150€

btw: 175$ sind~ 139€

----------


## tomtom1986

oh sry stimmt mit den Versandkosten hab ich mich zu früh gefreut

----------


## BATMAN

EUSt (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) in Höhe der landesüblichen Umsatzsteuer, als in D 19%, zahlst immer.
Unter 150 € fällt der Zoll weg.

0-22 € weder Zoll noch EUSt
22,01 € -150 € kein Zoll aber EUst

"Unabhängig von der Person des Versenders und des Empfängers sind alle Sendungen von Waren, deren Gesamtwert nicht höher ist als 22 Euro, einfuhrabgabenfrei (Artikel 23 und 24 Zollbefreiungsverordnung). Dies gilt für Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.
Bei einem Wert zwischen 22 Euro und 150 Euro sind die Sendungen zwar zollfrei, aber nicht frei von Einfuhrumsatzsteuer."

----------


## Dvd78

Hey, mal eine Frage. Wenn ich ein bike in USA bestelle und einzelne Komponenten fehlen (zB Lenker, Sattel), ab wann gilt es als Komponente mit 4% Zoll und ab wann als Fahrrad mit 14%?

----------


## lamphuongk

I love to read informative posts and you are doing it exellently. Cot inox

----------

